

How we increased our conversion rate by 11% in 10 minutes - mds101
https://www.easyproducttours.com/blog/how-we-increased-our-conversion-rate-by-11-in-10-minutes

======
vineet
I think your conversion went up because users were able to easily see a demo
of the product.

I personally think that the tour (of your homepage) does is not much useful
otherwise - it just goes through all the elements one by one, the graphic
design of the tours interferes with the design of the page, and the large
amount of text in the tours makes it hard to understand whats different with
the information in the tours.

I would love to see you try a couple of things and let us know how the
conversion rate changed (it will also help us know the best practices when
using your service):

\- try the tours with a similar theme as the site (as is currently the case),
but do more to separate them - perhaps by adding rounded corners, more
shadows, or changing what are the main colors in the tour.

\- try reducing the text in the tours.

\- try putting in content in the tours that is different from the current site
content - perhaps by grouping the features on the site and your tours
introduce them as groups, or perhaps by focusing your tours on the benefits
(as opposed to the features).

------
danielhunt
I find it hard to follow the tour, as the popup designs mimic the design of
the site (and micro-screenshots) so closely.

It's hard to tell where the barriers are, and what I should be looking at next

~~~
pbhjpbhj
Agreed, you should have done the tour popups in a different colour to the site
being toured.

Also when the tour is finished there's no "close" which would be naturally
placed where the next button used to be. When I closed the tour and wanted to
start again I [apparently] had to reload, a "start tour again" button would
have been good; perhaps have a tour hotkey that works site-wide to get a tour
of a particular page.

------
anandkulkarni
Do you have any idea how well this will for a website that's not selling
product tours? Would be eager to know if it works somewhere else.

------
supercoder
But I think you could do better than 10% if the site was redesigned with the
tour at the core. At the moment there feels like a lot going on.

The 'how' is nicely explained now, but the 'why' isnt so much. Meaning I think
for me I'm not coming away with the feeling it's the tour isnt going to
simplify anything on my app / site.

As you mentioned, people are lazy, so I want to be inspired to throw it into
my app because what I've seen is so nicely done that I want it too.

~~~
mds101
Thanks for your feedback. We will be redesigning our landing page in a few
days, after we have gathered some more feedback.

------
tezza
If you go out of business, do my guided-tours go as well ?

Or perhaps you generate a tour that I can host myself ?

~~~
mds101
Hopefully we will not go out of business anytime soon ;)

But to answer your question, we host the tours ourselves and provide you with
a small script to insert into your page. And in the event of us going out of
business, we will provide an 'offline tour player script' which you can host
yourself. This is something we are already developing for some of our clients,
who require it for sensitive internal apps, so we should be able to open it up
for everybody if the need arises.

~~~
pbhjpbhj
You say "we will provide" the self-host option but contrast that with "should
be able to" in respect of using the solution that enables self-hosting.

I'm not in the market for this so I'll leave my conclusions aside.

------
oct2012
That 'Welcome' popup keeps coming back after refresh, it's a bit annoying, for
me at least... I closed it and selected to 'never show again', however it
comes back. All I want to do is to look around without any tours... Just my 2
cents.

~~~
mds101
Oops, looks like we messed up and disabled user-tracking for that tour. We'll
fix it soon. Sorry about that.

------
timedoctor
Seems like a super specific product, is there enough of a market for it? I do
like it compared with the average website tour, but seems like they should
create something more comprehensive somehow.

~~~
mds101
It is a super specific product. We designed it to be simple and so one thing
but to do it extremely well. In our opinion literally every webapp requires a
guided tour. If not to explain the features on their landing page, then to
guide users through the actual functionality of the app itself. So IMHO, there
is a pretty large market for us. Over the next few weeks we will be writing
about how our customers are using Easy Product Tours in their applications.

------
scottbartell
Answer: split test.

